# Illegal to bait bear or guide on CFA Lands Without Land Owner Permission



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

There was an article in the May issue of Woods N' Water News about it being illegal to bait or guide on CFA lands without the land owner's permission. I called the DNR in the area I hunt and yes they will be enfocing it this year. I called the landowner of a CFA property I have baited on in the past and he gave me permision to bait on that land. I guess it will be up to each individual land owner to decide if they want baiting or guides on their CFA property.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Trophy, have not had the opportunity to read the May issue of the magazine yet. However, if it states it is illegal to bait or guide on CFA land without permission...it is not correct. The landowner cannot give permission for anyone to guide on land enrolled in CFA, but as you stated they can give permission for sportsmen to bait. The 2009 Bear Hunting Regulation Booklet has a large paragraph on CFA land. In it it states, "Commercial activity on CF lands is not allowed for any purpose other than forestry."


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Its illegal to commercial hunt on CFA period. If the land owner gives permission they will be in jeopardy of loosing their tax free status. Also, the land owner could be liable for any injuries occuring on the land during a commercial hunt. Baiting on CFA land by a sportsmen could be littering without permission. If you want to get real technical, you can bait then take it with you when you leave without permission.


----------



## hubbarj (Jan 30, 2007)

There have been a few people spreading rumors that it is illegal to bait bear on CFA land. What is against the law is commercially guiding on CFA land be it hounds or bait. The CFA land owner in my area has also stopped dog sled tours through their land because the only commercial activities allowed are forestry. If you plan on hunting on CFA land just give them a call an get their ok. They can't give permission to someone looking to guide hunter's but they will let you hunt on your own. If you know the landowner's name and don't know how to reach them pm me and I can get you their contact info if it is one of the CFA landowners in the U.P.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Other than foot access for the acts of hunting, fishing and trapping, and activities such as (but not limited to) camping, *leaving bait piles*, using motorized vehicles, and damaging or injuring vegetation (e.g. cutting/nailing), *require the landowners permission*. *Commercial **activity on CF lands is not allowed for any purpose other than forestry.*


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Bearboy said:


> Also, the land owner could be liable for any injuries occuring on the land during a commercial hunt.


Charlie, one of these two things must happen in order for the above statement to apply.

1)The land owner, tenant, or lessee would have to know or had reason to know of a specific condition or risk before they could be liable.

2)The injuries must also have been caused by the gross negligence or willful and wanton misconduct of the land owner, tenant, or lessee.

In all reality, it is illegal for the land owner to give permission for commercial practices so this is all a mute point.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

You worded that well. It all boils down to the fact that no can put out a rental bait on CFA land. Thanks for the input, its makes it very clear when the bear guide points it out and a CO backs it up.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

:help:


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

JWICKLUND said:


> Other than foot access for the acts of hunting, fishing and trapping, and activities such as (but not limited to) camping, *leaving bait piles*, using motorized vehicles, and damaging or injuring vegetation (e.g. cutting/nailing), *require the landowners permission*. *Commercial **activity on CF lands is not allowed for any purpose other than forestry.*


What about scouting, hiking, snowshoing or skiing?

What about looking for mushrooms or sheds?

Do I need to be carrying a gun or fishing rod to be legal on all CFR lands?


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a friend that did some research on the MI CFR laws & I thought he said hunting & fishing ONLY. That meant no trapping, bird watching,hiking, camping, mushroom picking etc.. I realize the average CFR owner may not care about many of these activities. I thought he was pretty well versed in it, I may be wrong.


----------



## hubbarj (Jan 30, 2007)

I know that the CFA landowner here has asked people to not camp in areas that active logging or road work is going but they have not had a problem in the past with those other activities.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

sourdough44 said:


> I had a friend that did some research on the MI CFR laws & I thought he said hunting & fishing ONLY. That meant no trapping, bird watching,hiking, camping, mushroom picking etc.. I realize the average CFR owner may not care about many of these activities. I thought he was pretty well versed in it, I may be wrong.


I perused the law and it does in fact say only hunting and fishing shall not be denied. Trapping is not mentioned. I'd get permission before trapping on CRF lands. However, I guess CFR lands would fall under the recreational tresspass laws for anything other than hunting and fishing. I'm going to make it a point though to always have a valid hunting license with me along with at least my pistol wearing an orange hat whenever I go on CFR lands. No big deal there as that's my typical gear anyway.

Here's a link to the law: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...tuePart511_512asamended_Oct82008_253638_7.pdf


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

The Forest, Minerals & Fire Management Division of the MDNR is in charge of the Commercial Forest Act Program. The Division Chief is Lynn Boyd. Her spokesperson is Scott Heather. Scott can answer any questions you may have on the CFA Program. His email address is: [email protected]

Trapping is included in the current list of allowable activities on CFA land. 
Years ago when the program was known as CFR (Commercial Forest Reserve) trapping may not have been included in the language.


----------

